# General Liabilaty Ins. in NY state



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Snow season is fast approaching and I need insurance for plowing. My agent notified me that the company I am with now will not renew me in Feb of 2016. They are moving out of writing commercial plowing. The problem is, I just signed a two year contract with a client and I still have one year on another contract. One company told me the minimum premium would be $50,000 minimum. Any thoughts?ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tiflawn;2009997 said:


> Snow season is fast approaching and I need insurance for plowing. My agent notified me that the company I am with now will not renew me in Feb of 2016. They are moving out of writing commercial plowing. The problem is, I just signed a two year contract with a client and I still have one year on another contract. One company told me the minimum premium would be $50,000 minimum. Any thoughts?ussmileyflag


Are you snow only?


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

No. 35% snow 65% other.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Grandview, Nice website by the way.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

M&T Insurance
Karen Fial 
651-4212

they are brokers


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiflawn;2010000 said:


> No. 35% snow 65% other.


Other ?

You mean like you do snow in the winter, and pornstar during the other months ?

Man.... I wish I had your employment career.....


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Dogplow, you been watching my movies? Perv. 65% mowing, landscape, portering, sweeping.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiflawn;2010041 said:


> Dogplow, you been watching my movies? Perv. 65% mowing, landscape, portering, sweeping.


Perv ?

Nah.... Those days are long gone. I'm so old, its more like "Merv"

Hmmm, is Merv Griffin still alive ?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Tiflawn, $50k is outrageous. I will be back on this site soon as the season approaches, as the insurance sponsor. In the meantime, feel free to call or email me. I can help you. 516-233-3515.
Ben/Insurance


----------

